# Phone recycling



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've been trying to sell an old mobile but someone has just tried to scam me on gumtree so started looking at phone "recycling" companies like envirofone.  Has anyone used such a company?? Good or bad experiences?


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

We have used one called fonebanker a few times. Phones have been sent off and cheque received in a few days. We found this one to give the best payout too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've used 2 on the Internet I just put in my phone and saw who offered me the most I got £140 ish for my old I phone 3 g the cheque arrived 2 days later.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I used mazuma I think, it was great, very reliable & the chq arrived quickly. You could also choose to have argos vouchers instead of cash & you got a bit extra.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mazuma are good


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

We've used Mazuma too, they give you the option of direct transfer to your bank or you can get 10% more if you opt for Argos vouchers. 

Their prices are generally really good too. 

xx


----------

